# My most prized ink



## deetle (Apr 11, 2007)

I have a fondness for the Keller Ink Company since the owner was my Great-Great-grandfather. I paid almost a week's wages for this bottle then gave it to my grandmother for Easter. She almost started to cry when she saw her grandfather's ink bottle.  The bottle is in perfect condition and the label is intact as if it just came out of the factory


----------



## bottlediger (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh man thats awesome, thats so nice when bottles have a higher meaning like that. Im sure your grandmother really apresated that. That was very nice of you! Take care

 Ryan


----------



## California Dream N (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice Bottle but even nicer with the Family History..Such a nice thing to do for your Grandma.. I am sure she was thrilled. I thnk If  I were you I would buy up any of the family stuff I come across. Take it from someone who learned the hard way..tooo soon it is all gone,,


----------

